# Input please anyone? 62-63 ladies paramount?



## Accidental Collector (Apr 24, 2012)

So we aquired a bicycle from a yardsale and now after a week's bebopping around the web it has been narrowed down to a 1962-63? ladies paramount by schwinn. It's serial number is on the right dropdown away from the chain side, L24, is this because it's a ladies? I couldn't find a ladies model in the catalogs, but from what I understand they could be built to order. On the bottom crank it is stamped Nervex 61* 64* D-22 2(small&lower typeset) E-38. It has Weinmann brakes Type 730, Gilan handlebars(they read Schwinn approved), a Suresta kickstand, and busted up plastic white fenders that read Hub Special, made in England. Were these things orginal, custom, or later add on/replacements?
Since I can't find anything comparable through Ebay searches, I have no idea if this is a collector's piece(leave it as is and get it into the hands of a restorer) or something common that should be salvaged for parts. Any input would be great.
It's NOT cherry, the back rim is bent. The chrome detailing is still fairly intact, was it typical for there to be white trim paint around the chrome detail? Oh it's red, still, chips and dings, the only decal that is almost gone is the one on the seat mast that has to do with the fillet braizing, but you can still read parts of it, and the rest are faded.
Oh, and am I supposed to register it with Waterford? 
Thanks


----------



## rhenning (Apr 25, 2012)

All Paramount serial numbers are on the left rear drop out.  Left comes from the side that is left when you are sitting on the bike. You really should post a picture if you want more info on the bike.  Go to the Waterford Precision Bikes web site as they are what remains of what was once Paramount.  They can do a search for the bikes build records.  They do charge for this service.  If you get lucky you will get to talk to Richard Schwinn or his wife.  He is one of the owners of the company.  Roger


----------



## Accidental Collector (Apr 25, 2012)

Can do. Pictures coming soon. And yes the serial number is on the left side, I had the bike sitting upside down  Thanks for the info.

Better pics this afternoon. This is when we first found it.


----------



## Accidental Collector (May 1, 2012)

*More pictures*

Here are some more pictures of the Paramount. I registered it with Waterford. Who do I get this into the hands of? I'm not a bike fixer upper, I've read the ladies Paramounts are not as collectible as the mens, how true is that? I went through the catalogs for 62-63 and there was no specific ladies models those years, that would mean it was custom built (as all Paramounts were, yes). Seems someone out there would love this, it was the 1st year (according to Waterford) that they put the new starburst decals on the Paramounts. Anyone know this seat on it? Mountaineer? Seems newer than the rest of it. Thanks for looking and any input


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (May 1, 2012)

*paramount*

I am interested but not sure how to value it. It looks in rough condition as far as Paramounts go. These were ussually adult owned and not abused. I would need better pics to go farther. My email is jeffro2nd@yahoo.com


----------



## Accidental Collector (May 1, 2012)

*yes*

Yes sadly, it seems to have been neglected. The decals seemed to have suffered the worst, I'm sure the paint should be brighter. We found it here in AZ, the couple we bought it from said it had been in that shed for over 10 years. I'll get more close up pictures out to you asap. Thanks for your interest


----------



## Vicious Cycle (May 11, 2014)

*62 Ladies Paramount, BEWARE*










Accidental Collector said:


> Here are some more pictures of the Paramount. I registered it with Waterford. Who do I get this into the hands of? I'm not a bike fixer upper, I've read the ladies Paramounts are not as collectible as the mens, how true is that? I went through the catalogs for 62-63 and there was no specific ladies models those years, that would mean it was custom built (as all Paramounts were, yes). Seems someone out there would love this, it was the 1st year (according to Waterford) that they put the new starburst decals on the Paramounts. Anyone know this seat on it? Mountaineer? Seems newer than the rest of it. Thanks for looking and any input
> 
> I bought this bike off eBay for a huge price ($956) and I was more than upset when the bike arrived and discovered the *Frame is bent from a old accident.*
> The seat tube is buckled just above the upper down tube lug and bowed about 3/8" to the rear.
> ...


----------



## vincev (May 11, 2014)

Nice find! What a shame it has been badly neglected. It can be redone but will be costly.Usually you wont find a Paramount in bad shape because they were purchased by serious bikers.


----------



## schwinnderella (May 11, 2014)

I would hope you can get your money back,even the ebay/paypal dunces should be able to see this damage.


----------



## bikecrazy (May 12, 2014)

Sadly it is going to require a real Pro to make that right. I wonder if the frame was constructed from Reynolds  531 or the chrome moly tubing that was used on Super Sports. If I had brazing skills, I would make a run at saving that frame. Uber rare bicycle that seems to be all there.


----------



## vincev (May 12, 2014)

Accidental Collector and Vicious Cycle,Are these pictures of the same bike ??


----------



## Vicious Cycle (May 12, 2014)

*62 ladies Paramount, BEWARE*



bikecrazy said:


> Sadly it is going to require a real Pro to make that right. I wonder if the frame was constructed from Reynolds  531 or the chrome moly tubing that was used on Super Sports. If I had brazing skills, I would make a run at saving that frame. Uber rare bicycle that seems to be all there.





The sad thing, besides the seller, is the rarity, full Renyolds 531 w/ dlx. chromed Nervex Ladies lug-set and Gothic script (looks screened, not a decal). I have several newer Ladies Paramounts and only one is 531 the rest are a mix. I have 4 older versions and all are marked "AS Chrome Moly." 

 The folks at Waterford can fix it , but, the cost is $700-900 for the repair. Then it will be in a ready to restore condition (read; as it was described on eBAy to start with).

If the chrome was worse than it is it would be a throw away, the cost to re-do chrome correctly is crazy.

 David
Vicious Cycle


----------



## Vicious Cycle (May 12, 2014)

*62 Ladies Paramount, BEWARE*



vincev said:


> Accidental Collector and Vicious Cycle,Are these pictures of the same bike ??




Yes, they are the same. The '62 Ladies versions are rare. The seller took off the broken fenders and other add-on's before taking the eBay pic's.

I doubt they paid more than $50 at the garage sale (likely less). That is why I cannot understand their refusal to offer any adjustment for the bent frame. 
They will be on the hook for one-way shipping ($156) and have a bike that still isn't right.

Heads up if you see this offered again for sale.



David
Vicious Cycle


----------

